# New Brunswick SNOW



## PLOW-KING (Nov 26, 2009)

The forecast for Wednesday night into Thursday morning is 10" to 12" of snow with winds up to 50 mph.payup I think it is going to be a good one.


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'am looking forward to some more snow


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

You right hopefully it doesn't turn to rain to quick!


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Rain*



chris_morrison;895881 said:


> You right hopefully it doesn't turn to rain to quick!


that would be no good, as i have a hard time pushing water.. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Here on the South Shore of Nova Scotia they are calling for snow, then rain, hitting +8 by dawn. Really high winds too. Should be a real treat!


----------

